
When Einstein Met Tagore (2012) - okket
https://www.brainpickings.org/index.php/2012/04/27/when-einstein-met-tagore/
======
okket
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6199319](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6199319)
(~4 years ago, 27 comments)

